# Easy charm pack quilt



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I thought you girls might like this! It's beautiful and should be quite easy, I think I will have to make one myself!

http://mypatchwork.wordpress.com/2010/05/03/charm-pack-quilt/


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you! Its really pretty!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats nice! I like how she grouped all the colors, instead of mixing them--interesting effect.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I plan to look through my stash and scraps with this in mind. I may omit the cornerstones and use a lower contrast sashing. TFS


----------

